# (TX) Cimarocs Abe QA2



## Spanglishlabradors (May 16, 2015)

(TX)Cimarocs Abe QA2 

ABE is an incredibly intelligent Black Male, good sized, well bred and just the right amount of power. Abe has a great personality with a genetically sound family tree littered with OFA Good hips at the age of 6! Abe has earned his place in the field Trial World with a Qualified All Age 2 (QA2) title at a very early age, a good solid hunting dog and easy to live with around the house. Abe has shown to be a heck of a dog, a great marking dog and is able to learn from his mistakes. If you are looking for a dog with style and grace Abe is the stud dog for you. 
Abe's Father is FC-AFC Esprit's Power Play (Pow), His Mother is a daughter to FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Jazztime's Frequent Flyer (Trip). He has many more popular dogs in his pedigree.













Hips: LR-193539G79M-VPI (Good) 
Elbows: LR-EL51473M25-VPI (Normal) 
EIC:Clear 
CNM: Clear 
Stud fee $650 

Please contact 
Jason Craig 
940-255 5279 
[email protected] 
https://www.darktimberkennels.com/abe.html


----------

